

Ask YC: WWDC 2008 Keynote, Live Video? - matthewking

Anyone know if there'll be a live broadcast available? I know several people are blogging, and you can follow along with text from mac rumours - but what about a video feed?
======
mcormier
Download the keynote through iTunes once they publish it.

[http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/apple-
launche...](http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/news/comments/apple-launches-
official-keynote-podcast-ahead-of-wwdc-address/)

------
Hates_
As posted on Silicon Alley Insider: "As with past Apple keynotes, there won't
be an official live audio or video stream."

Doubt the internets could cope :D

~~~
tptacek
They used to cope just fine.

------
andr
Go get some Indian food and some beers, come back in 2 hours and you'll get
the gist of it in a few minutes.

------
mcxx
I follow it here: <http://tinyurl.com/5skzhc> and <http://tinyurl.com/4hnmjf>

------
alaskamiller
No. Maybe afterwards in a few hours or tomorrow.

